# My first real Mt. bike!!!!! wooohooo



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

heres my 2010 Trek i just got it today. i was going to get a 2009 Trek 4300 disk but when i called yesterday they had only one left, but they had just got in the 2010 Trek 4300 disk in.the 2009 was 549.99 and the 2010 was 579.99. im very happy with my choice.


----------



## nankerphelge (Jan 21, 2008)

Sweet bike, now go get it dirty. It's really cool the way the fork matches the rest of the paint job.



P.S. - It's always 4:20 somewhere.:devil:


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

That's a sweet bike! Now get out and ride it!


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

im going to my first trail tomorrow, it will be my first real ride in 10 years!!!! lol mainly because it was always 4:20 for me all the time, ive been clean for a little over a year now!!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

^good choice with the screen name, lol.

Nice looking bike, I almost got a Trek but decided to go custom single speed. Have fun, getting your very first scratch on that nice paint


----------



## commiebomb (Jun 1, 2009)

aaah yes the days of 4:20 my usernames are usually york421 cause by 421 I was good and lit. but like you said those days are in the past, even though at times I wish they weren't but I work for the government so I have to stay clean and my wife says I have to eventually grow up...


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

Vtolds said:


> ^good choice with the screen name, lol.
> 
> Nice looking bike, I almost got a Trek but decided to go custom single speed. Have fun, getting your very first scratch on that nice paint


lol i scratched it getting it out of the SUV, i really dont care about scratches anyway. as for the screen name, ive used it for over 8 years i guess its easyer to have the same screen name on every forum. they were good days from what i can remember of them....lol i wouldnt change anything except i wish i would have kept riding BMX.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

My Bike got scratched for the first time just putting it together.


----------



## FT BRAGG BIKER (May 28, 2009)

I was smoking a bit while on the trails but every time I did that something bad happened all of my crashes were a direct result of this. I don't smoke while riding..just after.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

scratches never bothered me anyways....i was a street/dirt rider when i rode BMX, every one of my bikes were scratched and beat up pretty bad!!


----------



## vinnypie (Jun 16, 2009)

congrats on the year. i got 6. just got my first mt. bike in 15 yrs. specialized rockhopper love it.


----------



## Mikey_Dawg (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice looking bike... pretty sweet looking paint job. I have the Matte Black 2009 4300 Disc and have loved it so far.... so I think you made a great choice bro. Had the 2010 colors been out when I bought mine, I may have had a difficult choice choosing...


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I wanted to see what the shock was on your bike, and they dont even have that bike on the trek website.


----------



## Mikey_Dawg (Apr 21, 2009)

Vtolds said:


> I wanted to see what the shock was on your bike, and they dont even have that bike on the trek website.


Well, you can tell by looking at the pic that is it a RST shock which is same brand that came on last few models. Probably same shock with a paint job to match bike frame would be my guess.... RST Gila T8...


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

pretty good lookin bike!!
enjoy and let it RIPPPPP!!!! hehehe =]


----------



## Tones23 (May 27, 2009)

Looks like there were some slight geometry changes - If you ignore the paint, it looks a lot like an '09 Fisher G2 frame with a slightly shorter top tube and a non-G2 fork. Considering it's the same company....

Info on the 2010's says it's suppose to have a Spinner 300 (100mm) fork... uhhh


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

Tones23 said:


> Info on the 2010's says it's suppose to have a Spinner 300 (100mm) fork... uhhh


Huh? Where'd you see that?

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/4_series/4300/

Listed as an RST Gila 100mm

Nice choice in bike.


----------



## Mikey_Dawg (Apr 21, 2009)

The frame does look at little beefier than previous years... looks more like a Trek 6000 frame. Looks like they put some better tires on there as well... It is def a RST fork... you can read that from the pic....


----------



## Tones23 (May 27, 2009)

> Huh? Where'd you see that?
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes...4_series/4300/
> 
> Listed as an RST Gila 100mm


That's an '09 on the Trek site.

There are a few UK shops advertising the 2010 that have it listed as a Spinner, but the picture on their sites is clearly the RST, hence the "uhhh" in my previous post - could also be a UK configuration of course.

http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=15405836


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

Tones23 said:


> That's an '09 on the Trek site.
> 
> There are a few UK shops advertising the 2010 that have it listed as a Spinner, but the picture on their sites is clearly the RST, hence the "uhhh" in my previous post - could also be a UK configuration of course.
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=15405836


Oh yea, good call... my bad. I read the OP as he bought the 09 and I figured Trek would update the site... hah!


----------



## dimm0k (May 25, 2009)

Talk about lucky! Don't you just love it when you go for something and you walk out with a nice surprise? Nice bike dude!


----------



## kccherokees (Nov 10, 2006)

The fork is a RST, my friend just got one, the only difference in it from the older RSTs is that it has a lockout option. Can kinda see the lockout in the pic (its on the right side of the fork.)


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

sweet man, now go out and bash it up asap :thumbsup:


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Is it just me or is the front brake cable on the wrong side of the fork?


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

^ not just you. It is on the wrong side. 
JR, Might want to fix that before you get it caught on a branch. Run the cable inside then along the back of the fork.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks fellas, im going out today for my first ride today after i go watch the new transformers movie. as for the front brake cable it starts infront of the fork and wraps around to the back, theres a cable mount built into the fork in front so im guessing thats the way Trek designed it. if it breaks the bike shop gave me a year warranty on all the cables, bearings and chain as long as i bring it back in for the 90 and 180 day check ups.


----------



## mantracker (May 1, 2009)

u should not have taken off the reflectors!! they are the coolest


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

lol they sure are.......ill send them to ya!!!


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

That bike is way too clean. What'd the shop do, Armour All the tires?!

Hope the first ride goes great!


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

no they had just pulled it out of the box when i got there. i just went for a 3 mile spin around town and thru the park. it rides really smooth and the disk brakes are sweet. my only complant is the seat, lol my 290 lbs makes it feel like concrete!!! lol


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

oh yeah its got alittle muddy now!!! lol


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

jrherald420 said:


> no they had just pulled it out of the box when i got there. i just went for a 3 mile spin around town and thru the park. it rides really smooth and the disk brakes are sweet. my only complant is the seat, lol my 290 lbs makes it feel like concrete!!! lol


On an entry level bike they're going to cut costs somewhere, but it's a mtb and it shouldn't have a squishy seat.

If you don't have a nice set of bike shorts with a padded chamois, start there. And some saddle soreness is expected when you first get started. But after 3 miles? The seat is probably just a bad fit. A lot of dealers have a thing you sit on to measure your sit bones. Your first upgrade. 

When you do upgrade, save the seat. Someday when you upgrade your bike you'll want to throw the stock saddle on the old bike before you sell it.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

well i dont agree that a MTB shouldnt have a good padded seat, if its not comfotable and painful to ride then the bike wont get rode very much. like i said im sure that my weight has alot to do with it also. as for the shop measuring me they just found the right frame size for me.


----------



## Blister Butt (Jul 20, 2005)

*About that seat...*



jrherald420 said:


> no they had just pulled it out of the box when i got there. i just went for a 3 mile spin around town and thru the park. it rides really smooth and the disk brakes are sweet. my only complant is the seat, lol my 290 lbs makes it feel like concrete!!! lol


Congratulations on the bike! My first one was a Trek as well. Boy the fun we had....

I was also a giant clydesdale when I started riding and almost quit because I thought I'd just have to put up with terrible pain and numbness in the nether regions. I had no idea the trouble was because of the entry-level Bontrager seats they put on those things.

I upgraded to a good seat (WTB) and found the joys of mountain biking soon afterward.

I suggest you swap out that seat as soon as you can. Life's too short to put up with a crappy seat.

Ride, you maniac! Ride!


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, im trying to get my wife to let my buy a nicer seat but i just spent 642.00 on the bike and trip computer 2 days ago! lol It was hard enought to get her to cave into that. Now she is wanting to buy a MTB so she can ride around town with me!! hahaha. Right now im trying to get the muscles in my legs back up so i wont kill myself on the first trail ride. The route im taking is 1/2 flat land and 1/2 little rolling hills and is right at 2.80 miles. Im going to try to ride it 2-3 times a day to get back in shape.......i just got back from ride #2 before it hit 90+ here!!!


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

jrherald420 said:


> well i dont agree that a MTB shouldnt have a good padded seat, if its not comfotable and painful to ride then the bike wont get rode very much. like i said im sure that my weight has alot to do with it also. as for the shop measuring me they just found the right frame size for me.


You aren't the first newer rider that thinks the saddle is supposed to be soft. It isn't. It shouldn't be rock hard, but they don't really have padding, just a bit of give under the sit bones. If you are a big guy, the saddle might be too narrow. Of course, it could be the right width and just be really unergonomic and cause the same pain issues. A little bit of soreness is okay but you don't need to put up with pain.

Think of it this way -- that 3 mile ride was what? 30 minutes, tops, on pretty smooth trails and pavement? Would your butt hurt much (if any) after 30 minutes on a wooden park bench? Probably not, because when you are sitting flat your weight is mainly resting on your tailbones. You want your bike saddle to be the proper width to give your tailbones support and not have all the weight on the softer parts. A nice fat groove in the middle helps, too, so the soft parts don't get squished there either.

I totally understand not wanting to spend any more right now! I just bought a new bike, too, and the pain in the wallet has yet to recede even though I'm happy with my purchase.  But when you upgrade, you do want to get a saddle that fits you, and they tend to not be cheap. Alas.

So like I said, right now get the padded chamois shorts -- you want the chamois anyway to help prevent chaffing -- and if you are still more than a little bit sore after you get a few rides in and your butt gets used to it, you can try a gel seat cover as an interim fix. I don't like the seat covers -- the one I tried tended to bunch up on me -- but if your saddle is a really bad fit it'll probably be better than without. Besides, on a mountain bike you aren't sitting all the time one you hit the trails.

Again -- congrats! That's a nice, solid bike to get started on and it should be with you for many years of fun rides. Your enthusiasm -- 3 rides a day! -- is a great thing, and if you keep it up like that you'll be cranking past folks on the trail in no time at all! :thumbsup:


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

i understand what your saying but i am also returning to the sport, im not a new rider by anymeans, i just took a 10 year break lol. the pain is not a soreness, its a sharp pain everytime i sit on the seat. almost like the shooting pain of a pulled muscle. the wife gave me the go ahead to buy a nicer seat also, im looking forward to my ride tonight and cant wait intill i can hit one of the local trails.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

You think your but hurts now with that seat, wait until you ride a trail without padded shorts. Even with a good saddle your still going to hurt for a few weeks.


----------



## NicoleC (Sep 28, 2007)

jrherald420 said:


> almost like the shooting pain of a pulled muscle.


Hmmm. I'm not sure I'd ride. That doesn't sound like just a hard saddle, that sounds like something wrong.

I'd go back to the shop and try saddles in the shop on their high end bikes, even if you aren't shopping for those particular saddles. If there's no pain, you know it's the saddle you have now. If you still have the pain even on a variety of saddles, I'd run it past your doc.


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

Vtolds said:


> You think your but hurts now with that seat, wait until you ride a trail without padded shorts. Even with a good saddle your still going to hurt for a few weeks.


I don't even own padded shorts. I'd like to but they're more than I can afford right now and I love to ride so I deal. honestly, with a good saddle it's not that bad and I try to ride every day for at least an hour. I'm a big guy too, 265 without heavy clothes, shoes, or gear.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

well i hit the first trail today and holy crap........i do live in Kentucky but i dont live right in the mountains, but damn it felt like it today!!!! the trail is alot of hills, that and the fact its covered in 1 inch sized gravel that was freshly graded made for one hell of an exaustung ride. i made it 1.7 miles out of a 3.7 mile trail, so i rode 3.4 miles out of a possable 7.4 miles. ive got alot of work to do before i try the trails i want to run.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

Yea... it is a lot of work stoner! 

lol... sorry, had to.


----------



## Azufa (Jun 1, 2009)

jrherald420 said:


> well i hit the first trail today and holy crap........i do live in Kentucky but i dont live right in the mountains, but damn it felt like it today!!!! the trail is alot of hills, that and the fact its covered in 1 inch sized gravel that was freshly graded made for one hell of an exaustung ride. i made it 1.7 miles out of a 3.7 mile trail, so i rode 3.4 miles out of a possable 7.4 miles. ive got alot of work to do before i try the trails i want to run.


I know the feeling.
My first ride in 20+ years on a borrowed bike and I skid my knee into the dirt flying on a downhill hairpin curve on a trail in the desert. what a rush..I am officially addicted.

I then ride a about 10 times on my sisters old schwinn on some bike paths by my house for a few miles and a mile of desert at the end and back. For sure I am trail ready now right?

Second trail run with my buddy on a craigslist bike I bought cheap.
100 degrees out hot.. pedaling.. uphill... hot... not sweating.. pass through a long tunnel under road and I think.."this is what it must be like to pass out" as the tunnel darkens and I ride dizzy further into it with my sunglasses on and the light at the end of the tunnel looking very distant.
We make it a bit further and rest...my buddy is edgy to go but I need more rest but go anyways.. bad choice....
Uphill.... pedaling .. hot.. must... continue...
Finally I am under a scraggly ass bush laying in the dirt spitting cold water in the air to land on my head as my hands start to tingle like they are falling asleep...then they start pulsing going through my arms..Then my arm and hand muscles start tightening up and pulling into my body.... OH ****...I barf about 5 times as my hands and arms cramp up to be completely unusable... but I still need water so I manage to get the hose to my mouth and drink and spit water in the air to land on my head haha ...as my buddy watches me.laughing ... now my tongue dont want to work and I cant tell him to f...off very well.. but i try..
Now I am a pro on the bike path by my house with 20+ rides and only getting sick twice.. haha
Round three should be intersting... I bought armor )


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

BeakJones said:


> Yea... it is a lot of work stoner!
> 
> lol... sorry, had to.


lol thanks dick!!!! ive been clean for over a year and a half.....ive had this screen name for 5-6 years now.

im not complaining, i knew it was going to be a bit*h. after all 10 years of not riding and 100 extra pounds + i was living in flatazz Michigan and now im in Kentucky( slight change in land there) also i dont have a water bottle to carry with me. i plan to keep riding the 3 mile in town ride every day and ride the trail 2-3 days a week. each time ill try to ride alittle farther each time on the trail.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

i also just ordered a water bottle, holder, a saddle bag and a softer seat from pricepoint.com.


----------



## Azufa (Jun 1, 2009)

Bro you have to get yourself a hydration backpack.. they are life savers and a must have.
Cabelas has one for $25


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

Azufa said:


> Bro you have to get yourself a hydration backpack.. they are life savers and a must have.
> Cabelas has one for $25


really??? do they carry it online??


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I am a big Sette Fan boy, and this will get you started http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/18...1-Hydration/Sette-Flopak-Hydration-System.htm I stuff a Sette Mini Pump, 2 tubes, Sette Multi tool, first aid items and I still have room for a few other items if I so chose to. They also have a full back pack version http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...n/Sette-Max-Flopak-Hydration-System-100oz.htm which is on sale which can hold way more stuff. A Hydration pack like these is the way to go, no worries about loosing a bottle out of the cage or drinking in your daily allowance of dirt or mud and if your good enough you dont even need to stop to take a drink.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

sweet!!! i wish i would have saw that before i placed my order today. who knows when my wife will let me buy anything else!!!lol my 550.00 bike has now cost me 700.00 !!!


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

+1 for the Sette Flopak. i ride in mad desert heat but the pack keeps my water cold for hours and isn't too sweaty on my back either. Not at all bad for $20 although if you fill er up it's a squeeze to get the spare tube, phone, keys, money, multitool and a snack in there as well (but it's possible).

I like the freedom of riding without it but when the heat's on and you need a regular water intake without stopping, waterpacks are the way to go.


----------



## dimm0k (May 25, 2009)

jrherald420 said:


> sweet!!! i wish i would have saw that before i placed my order today. who knows when my wife will let me buy anything else!!!lol my 550.00 bike has now cost me 700.00 !!!


You know it's not over... my bike isn't too far off yours, $600, and I'm pretty sure I've went over the 1k mark in accessories.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

lol..... oh i know, the last BMX bike i owned i had over a 1000.00 in it. i worked for 4 months to build it the way i wanted it.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

my parts i ordered from price point came today!!!!! the new seat is 100 times better than the one that came on the bike. the seat i was going to get from the LBS was 37.00, the seat,saddle bag,water bottle and holder from price point was 32.00!!!! hells yeah!!!


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Grats man... She's a real beauty. Get some pics of her after a good ride on the trails.

Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

I like the paint being like last years 6000 series, and that seat looks quite a bit nicer. I actually got rid of my spec seat for a bontrager seat that was much nicer and quite free.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks, i also like the paint. i was going to get the all flat black 09 but the 2010 looked better. the seat makes a world of diffrence.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

enjoy! good plan with trying to work harder each ride to get back in better shape. i was quite humbled getting back on the trails in a while- before you know it, you'll be feeling a ton better with climbs.

have fun!
ez


----------



## ZGOZZ (Jun 9, 2009)

Enjoy the Bike, I just got my new FSMTB and i am so happy with itNow you need to do what Iam doing, have fun and ride..


----------



## postup (Jul 20, 2009)

Tones23 said:


> Looks like there were some slight geometry changes - If you ignore the paint, it looks a lot like an '09 Fisher G2 frame with a slightly shorter top tube and a non-G2 fork. Considering it's the same company....
> 
> Info on the 2010's says it's suppose to have a Spinner 300 (100mm) fork... uhhh


Does you *uhhh* mean bad or good? Which is better, Spinner or RST?

Can someone tell me differences between 2009 and 2010 Trek 4300?

Is everything better on 2010 model or are there a few things better on 2009?

Forgive me if asking dumb questions, I am completely new to this "sport"  
I am about to by my first real bike and can't decide which one to buy, 2009 or 2010 model


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

from what i read about the 09 and 10 trek 4300 disk the only real change was the paint color and tires. if you can afford it buy the 4300 disk insted of the 4300, disk brakes make a world of diffrence out on the trails.


----------



## postup (Jul 20, 2009)

I am going for a V-brake. 
4300 '10 is only 15€ more expensive then 4300 '09. Both are V-brake.

What is the deal with that fork? Which one has better fork? Or are they the same?

And I don't understand those shifters... Which one has better shifters?


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

Can no longer see the pic of the new bike... where is it!???!


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry i moved some pics around in my account,


----------



## digo107 (Dec 17, 2008)

Very beautiful bike! But your saddle is slightly tilted up, try to fix this, because it may harm your health over time.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

digo107 said:


> Very beautiful bike! But your saddle is slightly tilted up, try to fix this, because it may harm your health over time.


im well aware of that, thats where it fits me the best. also that pic is right after i put on the new seat and i had not re-adjusted it yet.


----------



## BamaRN (Jul 5, 2009)

What saddle did you go with? Very nice bike


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

THIS ONE


----------

